# Help me find an old storyhour?



## Dirigible (Jul 25, 2005)

Howdy.

Could some kind soul with access to the search function help me locate a wonderful storyhour I read a some time ago?

It was d20 Modern, and was about a woman caught up in the merging of this world an a parallel, magical one. The author's surname began with a Z, I think, and he was also an _excellent_ artist. A number of illustrations were included in the storyhour.

I realise this isn't much to go on; come to think of it, the thread may have been deleted by now. Any aid gratefully received!


----------



## spyscribe (Jul 25, 2005)

One thing you can do, even without search, is to go to the drop down options at the bottom of the forum under "Display Options."  

Try: 

Sorted by: Thread Starter
From the: Beginning
Category: All Categories
Sort Order: Descending

Then click "Display Threads"

That should give you a list of every thread started in this incarnation of the boards listed by whoever started the thread in reverse alphabetical order.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 25, 2005)

Is it this one?

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=30509


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, the art is great. I'll have to read this SH sometime ...


----------

